# FlatCat OTT



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I picked up the TTF FlatCat from Alex byudzai a while back and fell in love with it. It wad my first commercial slingshot or dealing. The fit, finish, attachment method and communication before and after the purchase were all top notch. Soon after, Alex announced an OTT version so I was excited to give it a try.

FF a few months and I made the purchase and had Eric from MGG bring it back from the ECST for me. Life got in the way and everything got delayed, but I managed to pick it up yesterday.

Again...fit, finish, attachment method and communication were all top notch. I tried it with single bands first and nailed my can the first 4/5 shots, which I was happy with and then continued to nail my Pepsi can. Today, I cut some long 20" bands and put it to the full test. Again, I was nailing my can from 10m with no issues. Coming from regularly shooting the TTF version, it was a smooth transaction to holding it, which is what I was hoping for.

It is slightly smaller than the TTF, but not my much and the bands are definitely zippier. Cutting them takes a bit of work but I'm sure I'll have it all under control soon. To be honest, it took no more time than having to pull out my banding jig and attaching the pouch and probably less time. For now, I'm using a long clamp and aligning it to 3/8" on my cutting mat.

Very pocketable, no tools needed to switch bands or attach the pouch and will accept standard single bands as well. Attaching, detaching and micro adjusting the bands is quick,simple and done in seconds.

I love it and am very happy with my purchase.

Cutting some 20" x 3/8" TBG:









Shooter side:









Opposite side:









Numbered shot:









Comparison shooter side:









Comparison opposite side:









FlatCats laying Flat:









Single band, shooter side:









Single band, opposite side:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great job on the review!

These are very innovative shooters. The concept of going tie-less at both the pouch and the frame is radical.

Thanks for sharing your impressions.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dope


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so. . . is it safe to call the small one a kitten?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Congrats on your selections, he's right up there with the other giant talents around here. Nice pics.*


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Bruce did you get a belt clip also?? If not I'll send you one straightaway -- not a complete package without the clip and bottle opener!

You can see them here: www.flatcatslingshots.com

You must not have gotten any of my tapered loops either then. Eek, my apologies! I'll set up a package for you. The tapered loops are magical, I get mid 230s with an 8lb draw or 250+ pulled all the way back. Working on a steel rule die to get them with clean edges for longer life.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now I really like that OTT Flat kat slingshot...I remember asking alex about thinking of making a proto type & go from there

I my self shoot only OTT...I just seem to do much better with shooting..hitting (9/10 cans all the time

OM


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

ME LIKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm trying to one . In communicating via email . Alex seems like a real nice person to deal with . I look forward to ordering the new ott model soon. Volp did a nice review l like his bareback shooting.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I've just recieved my flat cat yesterday . I spent the morning shooting 3/8 , 5/16 steel and marbles . Alli can say is if byudzai meant this one to be trailcompanion and stump shooter he nailed it . I person wouldnt shoot any thing bigger than 3/8 steel . Feels great in my hand is accurate and the workmanship is top notch . Alex you have winner . Try those smaller hex nut I think 1/4 in they fly like a lazer beam . Thank you alex I love it .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

namazu said:


> I've just recieved my flat cat yesterday . I spent the morning shooting 3/8 , 5/16 steel and marbles . Alli can say is if byudzai meant this one to be trailcompanion and stump shooter he nailed it . I person wouldnt shoot any thing bigger than 3/8 steel . Feels great in my hand is accurate and the workmanship is top notch . Alex you have winner . Try those smaller hex nut I think 1/4 in they fly like a lazer beam . Thank you alex I love it .


Great man, glad you're enjoying it! Shoot straight and safe!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Byudzai is choice!! Dude didnt know me from a hole in the wall (no pun) and gave me a bottle opener.. i only open my beer with the flatcat bottle opener.. even the twist offs lol


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah he asked the right questions and give a lot more than just the ott frame a lot of bands made of tbg , super sure pouch the bottle open / bb shooter , beltclip holder and a nice felt bag . You get a lot for what you pay for .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The FlatCat is a truly innovative design. I cannot praise it enough.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Brilliant slingshot. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys just messing around with looped 1632 band set on my frame and it works . So you can shoot tubes on it . I have got to try out 2030s and 1842s . Turn this little guy into a hunter .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

namazu said:


> Hi guys just messing around with looped 1632 band set on my frame and it works . So you can shoot tubes on it . I have got to try out 2030s and 1842s . Turn this little guy into a hunter .


Can you snap a pic of the attachment on both sides?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ill try to post it after work . The frame isn't with me now . . What I'm doing is slipping the ends of the loop where you tuck in the flats . Pull and stretch loop until It slips into grooves . When shooting pull bands taught strait up then pull into ott to shoot .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

brucered said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys just messing around with looped 1632 band set on my frame and it works . So you can shoot tubes on it . I have got to try out 2030s and 1842s . Turn this little guy into a hunter .
> ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi brucered I found I can only use tubes in 1632 upto 2030 looped in size . I did take pics but not sure how to post them . Where can I learn how ? Thanks jorge / namazu


----------

